# Tank Size for a hatchling?



## ReptiiGuys (Aug 4, 2012)

i have been reading a lot of care sheets and seeing a lot of care videos on youtube but one thing that is not clear to me is if i get a 75 gallon tank for a baby red tegu hatchling and a 55 gallon for a argentine black and white hatchling would it be too big? Would it cause the animal to much stress because i am going to get these tanks in the next week and i want to make sure that these tank size will be prefect for my tegu. ( im not getting the tegus till august 17)


----------



## james.w (Aug 4, 2012)

No they will not be too big.


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Aug 4, 2012)

Depending on how active each animal is you can go from there when they get bigger.


----------



## ReptiiGuys (Aug 4, 2012)

james.w said:


> No they will not be too big.



Ok thanks



Quartzyellowjacket said:


> Depending on how active each animal is you can go from there when they get bigger.



I will keep you updated how active they are when i get them!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 4, 2012)

I kept mine in a 40g breeder til they out grew it. One of them actually stayed in a 20g (for a week) there was no issues.


----------

